
Did the web fail the iPhone? - danw
http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2007/10/17/did-the-web-fail-the-iphone/
======
BrandonM
No matter what anyone says, there is still a need for local, unconnected
software. Until someone develops an open layer in the browser for running
offline apps, one that gets adopted by all the major players, the idea that
the web will provide all necessary software for a phone (or even a laptop or
desktop) is unrealistic. The problem is simply that there are still quite
often times (like riding the bus, or a subway, or the oft-mentioned example of
being on a plane) when there is no Internet connection and people still want
to use their applications.

------
jey
Safari-as-SDK's shortcomings that really bother me:

\- can't integrate with addressbook, phone, nor maps

\- can't do alerts/notifications (sending an SMS for this is a _dirty, dirty
hack_!)

